

Telstra rolls out 'world's fastest wireless broadband network' (Australia) - froo
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,25066017-2,00.html?from=public_rss

======
alecthomas
I can't comment on the veracity of Telstra's speed claims, but Optus' are a
complete joke. Most of the time I'm lucky to get even modem level speeds out
of my 3G card, let alone 3.2Mbps. Once again, the schpiel quotes the
theoretical maximum and conveniently ignores reality.

------
CalmQuiet
I'm not sure how relevant these speeds are going to be for several years -
except maybe to keeping shaming the U.S. into making just _the basic_ steps
toward even _adequate_ broadband a reality for its masses.

